# Weird Names from the Space Marine Generator



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok im sure we have seen this plenty of times. Here are some weird names the were completly randomized by the name generator which i felt were kinda funny or just down right odd
Vitriolic Masochists-Obvious Slaaneshy
Smoking Longbows-They don't believe in guns and there favorite brand is marlboro
Triumphant Egyptions-Um lets rethink this?
Skelatal Daemons - Or Anerexic Daemons 
Lonesome Masochists of Absolution - Not only do they like pain but they are lonely too 
Bleeding Generals - One how can there be an army of just generals? Two stop bleeding its bad for you health
Exiled Plasma- WTF
Subconscious Thunder - They think there thuinder but don't know they think there thunder
Soul Castles - Yeah i got nothing
Warp Hallucinations - Why marines normally dont do drugs!!!
Nebulized Darkness - I think i ounce played a show with a band alled this.


So my task is simple pick one of these odd names and lets all design a strange chapter based of the weird name alone.

It can be Chaos, Renegade, or Imperial whatever tickles the fancy.

To see which one to use is which one is the weirdest take a vote and ill tally it in about 3 days.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok I will give it a shot.

Subconscious Thunder: A splinter faction of the night lords. They are renowned for their use of a powerful form of psychic amplifier that causes the population of their intended targets to experience a gradual psychological break down. After the population is in a state of confused panic they launch violent raids, blaring claxons and detonating explosives that inevitably turn the unhinged population to almost become catatonic with fear, since the violent assault is distorted into impossible scenes of horror by the minds of their unhinged victims. Their name was actually given by a imperial survivor of one such attack who said its if his vary mind was shattered by some thunder beyond the vial of perception, hence the imperial forces nick named this unheard of chaos faction the subconscious thunder.

Also I vote that Exiled Plasma is the weirdest one.

Warp Hallucinations: No one knows if these specters are actual enemies or just some warp based anomaly. For on the eastern fringe their have been reports of attacks by legions of spectral warriors who seem to assault imperial outposts, but right before they reach the outskirts of these isolated imperial outposts they vanish. However reports show that the moment they are just about to vanish a great siren can be heard, followed by mass power outages and mechanical failures.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Perhaps you should have set this up as a voting poll if all your after is just the name at the moment; but I'm going for Exiled Plasma as my first pick and Soul Castles is my second pick just because these two names stand out the most when I read the list :grin:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Lonesome Masochists of Absolution: A splinter group of the Emperors Children Known for thier act of self flagelation whenever they complete a mission in their current crusade. They don't just destroy thier enemies but whenever they capture anyone the torture techniques they use brings them closer to Slaanesh in his guise as the Primce of Pain and any who have survived thier raids witness that they are not above piercing themselves with hot pokers or sticking bones through thier noses.
Y


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

oh and warp hallucinations is my fav...maybe the imperial forces see lsd lights or somethng when they see them either way its a great name,


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking of Exiled Plasma and thought to myself that they would look something like an Infernal from Warcraft :grin: but instead of green they would be blue since green is more Necron.

I have no idea how space marines would end up like this; but it was just something I thought I would share :victory:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

too much warp dust perhapres lol :victory:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

so far exiled plasma is the winner but its still to early to tell

I like the plots so far keep it coming


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Just thought I would reinforce my support for Exiled Plasma with a very crude drawing :victory:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

:victory::victory:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

good concept


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

I got "wicked parasites" -.- kinda cool though...:laugh:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

wicked my swears i make capter called i cant find my pants


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

well one more night then i tally it up and shall begin creating a chapter built from a strange name alone


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok so whats happening with this project? :search::search::search: How come more people don't vote? :dunno:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I found " Liberators of Gold"... so basically, bank robbers.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry, I know this thread is really old but I got some more really random names from the generator earlier and thought a few of them were funny (and REALLY retarded) names for SM chapters:

Stealth Asteroids 
Nebulized Statues 
Astro Death
Damned Storms
Echo Monitors
Light Delusion
Frenzied Silence
Screeching Epitaphs

So, just for fun, can any of you think up any fluff for some of these names? I'm quite interested to hear what you guys can come up with, especially for Nebulized Statues and Screeching Epitaphs.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tried it out myself and got these

War Violence 
Wraith Brethern - Is'nt that Eldar not Sm?
Space Egyptians - How did this happen?
Carnage Fear


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

This generator is really camp-tastic!

Honorable mentions:
*
Forbidden Instruments

Fighting Asteroids

Laser Cadavers*


My best:

*Smoking Brothers of the Emperor

Space Angels of Nebula IV*


Can you imagine being besieged by The Smoking Brothers of The Emperor chapter? *LOL*


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Meanwhile, I have ended up with these two gems:
Atomic Gorillas
Ice Turtles

Just... Why?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Skeletal Daemons;
just a nickname for the Legion of the Damned lol


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Lonesome Prophets
Sounds like an emo band

Wild Exorcists of Isolation
They have wild exorcisms....alone.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The silly names i got from the generator:

Repentant Cadavers
Screeching Delusion
Secluded Parasites
Blood Ravens (lol)
Solitary Banishment
Electric Afflictions
War Damage
Forbidden Bones


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Mantis Asteroids of Isolation - Who in the name of the God-Emperor would name their chapter that? 

Renegade astartes: Oh, look, we're being attacked by the Mantis Asteroids of Isolation
Renegade astartes #2: The Mantis Asteriods of what now? We're being attacked by Asteroids?
Renagede astartes: No, we're being attacked by the Maintis Asteroids of Isolation - an astartes chapter. 
Renegade astartes #2: What idiot would choose to name their chapter that? No wonder why the loyalists are all falling apart.

Bionic Beasts - 

Bionic Beast #1: We're Beasts
Bionic Beast #2: And We're Bionic
Both: WE'RE THE BIONIC BEASTS!

Forbidden Wraiths of Purgatos - eh, I thought Purgatos had a whole chaos warband devoted to him. (Children of Purgatos). So, he's got Forbidden Wraiths now, has he?

Smoking Machinations - 

Chaos Serveant: My Lord, we're being boarded by astartes of the Smoking Machinations.
Chaos Lord: Smoking Machinations? These names just get more ridiculous by the second. Don't attack them, they have an idiotic name so they will fight idiotically.

Blood Salvation of Vengeance: 

Imperial Citizen #1: Hey everybody! We're being saved by the Blood Salvations of Vengance!

And wait, there's more..


Arctic Silence of Vengeance
Invisible Devastation of Penance
Space Troglodytes of Gryphonne
Prodigious Piranhas
Ethereal Reapers of Pain
Screeching Extravagance of Orpheus


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Some more that I've got...
Green Wizards - Erm, aren't they from WFB? They're called Jade Wizards.
Wild Giants - Okay, the giants part I get for SM, but wild?
Flying Amazons - Probably the only SM Chapter to be made almost completely from women and where everyone uses jetpacks.
Vigilant Gorillas - No Chapter can be taken seriously when its name has the word gorillas in it. (See also the Atomic Gorillas)
Frenzied Wyverns - Sounds even more unorthodox in their fighting methods than the SW and BA.
Grey Sisters - They're SoB. Get it right!
Flying Krakens - Oh, so giant squid can fly now?
War Lords - Simple and to the point for SM. Therefore incredibly strange.
Purple Jaguars - What the?
Howling Chameleons - Possibly the weirdest of the lot.
Penitent Monitors - What did they do wrong and why were they forgiven?
Savage Owls - Yeah, that's really easy to imagine...
Fighting Turtles - Like Gorilla Chapters, no Chapter made up of turtles can be taken seriously... Especially Fighting Turtles. (See also Ice Turtles)
Arctic Scions - A SW successor, presumably.
Maleficent Gorillas - See Vigilant Gorillas for comment on this one.
Vigilant Cats - Because kittens make such great guards.
Light Dogs - Hey Marneus, how many dogs does it take to screw in a lightbulb? About 1,000.
Ice Salamanders - Aside from being a contradictory name, it looks like they fused Salamanders geneseed with SW geneseed.
Howling Hounds - So very obvious and factual.
Rainbow Guard - There to bring a little cheer into the 40k universe.
Ruby Turtles - That's strange. (See Ice Turtles and Fighting Turtles)
Thunder Turtles - Enough with the turtles already!
Screaming Hippos - WHAAAAAA?:rofl:
Atomic Sharks - Riiiiight...
Ozone Destroyers - Instead of boltguns, they use aerosol cans.
Diamond Hippos - AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHH WE'RE BEING ATTACKED BY THE DIAMOND HIPPOS!
Atomic Dogs - A SW successor, maybe?
Ultra Hippos - If you want to be taken seriously, then be part of a hippopotamus Chapter. (See also Screaming Hippos and Diamond Hippos)
Fire Gorillas - So many gorillas...
Stealth Hippos - Yeah, that'll work.

With Chapters like these, the Imperium has no chance. :suicide:


----------

